# ASD Or LRFD for Timber and masonry



## khaled_eid (Sep 8, 2010)

Does anyone know if the PE Exam require to know both in Allowable stress and ultimate for both Timber and mason? the steps are quite different and I feel one way is enough


----------



## STEEL MAN (Sep 8, 2010)

I think Timber uses ASD while Masonry LRFD.

I based this from the SERM book and it should follow NCEES standards.


----------



## Phalanx (Sep 9, 2010)

According to the NCEES outline for the Civil-Structural exam, timber design will be based on ASD. There is no mention of ASD vs. LRFD for timber design on the outlines for the Structural I or II exams. ASD will mostly likely be the method of choice.

Masonry is a little different. Straight from the NCEES outline: "Examinees will use only the Allowable Stress Design (ASD) method, except strength design Section 3.3.5 may be used for walls with out-of-plane loads."


----------

